# Head catch/stanchions



## HossBoerGoats (Dec 28, 2019)

I’m working on building a head catch or stanchion for my boer goats. It’s too hard trying to perform maintenance on them without one. I’d like to see what others have for their Boer goats, to get some ideas for mine!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure there is someone with one.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

horned or polled?

I don't have one. I had a fitting stand but I sold it as it didn't have side rails and was too tippy and too difficult to wrangle my wild ones to the stand. It was a crank-up type, so load them at ground level, then crank up to working height.

Now I just use a rope harness and tie them to the nearest fence post and get to work.

I have seen these that might possibly be convenient: https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MbhEgDfR36S4QSEw8BwiZ8TL3Zvp5rTxoCEbQQAvD_BwE


----------



## HossBoerGoats (Dec 28, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> horned or polled?
> 
> I don't have one. I had a fitting stand but I sold it as it didn't have side rails and was too tippy and too difficult to wrangle my wild ones to the stand. It was a crank-up type, so load them at ground level, then crank up to working height.
> 
> ...


I've been using the rope harness method and it's just a huge pain. Trying to trim hooves, especially. I have horned and polled goats. Those might work!


----------

